# Love the HK45 more and more every day.



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

finally got off the turnaround i was workin and bolted for the range. over two trips i put 500 rounds of umc bulk and another hundred of monarch. yeah. real high quality stuff lol. anyway it went 600 shots with no malfunctions, even with the slide being to hot to touch it did just fine. of course i suppose nothing less is to be expected from an HK.

anyway the highlight of my trip was this group. most of them at 20-25 yards were fist size, but this one was the best one of the night. 50 feet indore range, standing off hand, 3 shots. :mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

"Love the HK45 more and more everyday"

How couldn't you? Supreme handgun... I own a USP-c but I happen to think the HK45s and the P30s are alot better


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> "Love the HK45 more and more everyday"
> 
> How couldn't you? Supreme handgun... I own a USP-c but I happen to think the HK45s and the P30s are alot better


i agree. the usp series are fine guns themselves. i love hk, im so glad i went with the HK45 instead of springfield or glock. (not that either are bad guns at all, they just wouldnt have fit me as well)


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I love my HKs and shoot my GLOCKs. I have two buddies who swear by the HK45, though for my money you can't beat a USP45 or a Mark 23! <g>


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I shoot can carry my HK45 more than the Nighthawk Custom I spec'd for shooting and carry.

As a die-hard 1911 guy, I find that kind of disappointing.

I posted this over at the blog back in *July* regarding my HK45.



> Since* April*, between various range trips, three USPSA matches, two IDPA matches and two days at TDI I'm quickly approaching the * three-thousand mark on the HK45.* The gun has seen little cleaning and has ran without incident. Sometime during the first major cleaning I noticed that the O-ring on the barrel was a little frayed and replaced it. I'm unsure of the round count as the gun was used and the previous owner was active in IDPA/USPSA as well, but the gun doesn't show that much wear even though it's seen draws from Kydex and leather.
> 
> The added ambi safety is wearing in nicely as well are my hands, I'm getting calluses in some new spots, most noticeably on the middle finger of my right hand where the mag release rubs a little funny. The gun carries well and It's been primary carry for a couple of months now and rides great in the Milt Sparks VMII. Since shooting the gun I'm improved my points down on the IDPA classifier from 51 to 37, I need to go over the stages and compare my times/pts down to the last two classifiers etc. to see where my times have changed, what's neat is that I also made match most accurate and second most accurate in the last two IDPA matches which I had not done prior to running the HK45, to put it simply the gun and I agree with each other. The reloads are getting smoother, but I still need to work on them more and USPSA is really good for getting reloading practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> I love my HKs and shoot my GLOCKs. I have two buddies who swear by the HK45, though for my money you can't beat a USP45 or a Mark 23! <g>


Very true, the USPs run a little less cash wise and offer two more rounds in a standard mag but that HK45 fits my hand like it was made for it, I also like the larger mag release levers of the HK45, however the larger levers from the HK45C can be placed on the USP. One of these days I'll have to shoot Dan's MK23 I tend to be pretty carry focused when it comes to my handguns so I've never found the MK23 to be that appealing, but it sure is an interesting gun.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Who the duck has an MK .23? If I had 1,200 dollars!!!!

@Vamarine

Im pretty sure my HK USP will go to the 10,000 round mark without a jam, I think all HKs can do that minium if not more


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol well the poor girl had a rough day today. I was squirrel huntin on some public land, carried my 45 in my pack, got back to the truck, sat it on the roof and forgot about it. Proceded to drive off, it fell off. I got out and looked at the tire marks going over it and the dirt and grass stuck behind the hammer. Pulled the crap out of there and went on my way. Got home and got the bright idea to detail strip and clean it despite multiple warnings against it. After 20 minutes of searching the shop for all the parts that flew out of it and puttin what used to be a gun in a ziplock bag I was off to the local gunsmith. He finished stripping, cleanin, and re assymbling her for fifteen bucks. Now she's all back clean and working perfectly layin on my night stand. That was a careless day for me and I'm glad it didn't turn out any worse for my pistol lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like it was a day filled with opportunities for learning


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> looks like it was a day filled with opportunities for learning


To say the least. I havnt felt that dumb in a while


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> *...Who* *has an MK .23?* ...


...HK Dan. Get your but out here to do some shooting and I'm sure he'll let you run a mag or five. :smt071


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

LOLOLOL--Yeah, I could be convinced to let a mag or two go down range without me pulling the trigger. It's sa-weet to say the least. For all the guys who complain about the size I have to ask "Have ya ever picked one up?" It's 1/2" longer than a Beretta 92, the same height, slimmer, and lighter, even fully loaded. It "corners" like a USP45 and has an identical grip diameter. No I wouldn't carry it (what are the odds of it ever coming out of the evidence locker should I need to use it? Bordering on "zero".)

I'd post pics, but am apparently not allowed to. That's probably a good idea...LOL


----------

